# Another question involving VLANs and BRIDGEs



## Rudy (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a bridge with a bunch of epair devices for jails (using VNET).  The external interface is ix0 and the jails get epair that they can use directly or create vlan's inside the jails.

`ix0 -> bridge0 -> epair0a -> epair0b -> vlan2`

All works fine, but our old NTP box died and it was on, vlan5.  NTP can't seem to run in a jail (can you set up a jail to change the system clock??) so I just added a vlan5 to ix0.  Worked fine for the NTP service.  BUT, the vlan2 in side the jail stoppped working.

`ix0 -> vlan5`

Tips?  Looking at this, maybe I should try hanging vlan5 off of bridge0 instead of ix0...


----------

